# Smoked Cuttlefish With Dried Persimmons & Black Rice!!!



## leah elisheva (Mar 25, 2014)

Happy Tuesday Great Cookies of The Smoke!!!

I smoked some simple cuttlefish today...

Thanks for sharing in my dinner...













DSCF5280.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014






Pistachio shells used instead of smoking chips...













DSCF5643.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014






Dried persimmons to use up...













DSCF5644.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014






Fresh tarragon to use up...













DSCF5645.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014






A fresh shallot to use up...













DSCF5646.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014






I chopped up all - cutting some dried persimmons with scissors...













DSCF5647.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014






Plump and succulent raw cuttlefish was around...













DSCF5648.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014


















DSCF5649.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014






I mixed olive oil with a lime I wanted to use up...













DSCF5650.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014






And whisked that up...













DSCF5651.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014


















DSCF5652.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014






I doused the cuttlefish with some of that whisked dressing...













DSCF5653.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014


















DSCF5654.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014






And smoked this on high heat with my little gas smoker... (using grill grates, sprayed with an olive oil spray can to host the cuttlefish)...













DSCF5658.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014






Meanwhile, I made a pot of black rice on my stove...













DSCF5659.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014






And after ten minutes took the cephalopods off the smoker...













DSCF5660.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014


















DSCF5661.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014


















DSCF5662.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014


















DSCF5663.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014






And I plated it all together and drizzled the rest of that whisked squeezed lime & olive oil over it all, ground some black pepper on it and also pink Himalayan sea salt...













DSCF5664.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014


















DSCF5665.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014


















DSCF5666.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014


















DSCF5667.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014






And simple as it was, it did have texture, flavor, aroma, and LOVE! I could taste each and every ingredient - from the nutty al dente rice to the squeezed lime and even black pepper!













DSCF5668.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014


















DSCF5669.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014


















DSCF5670.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014






Smoked cuttlefish is one of my favorite foods, and the dried persimmons were lovely with it all!













DSCF5671.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014


















DSCF5672.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014






Here's to getting rid of whatever is lingering around in YOUR home today, and also having a fabulous Tuesday - in every way!













DSCF5673.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 25, 2014






Thanks for sharing!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## smoking b (Mar 25, 2014)

Very nice Leah! That had to be a great flavored meal  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I like your use of the persimmons - I have never paired them with any type of fish or seafood


----------



## bkleinsmid (Mar 25, 2014)

Morning Leah..........great looking meal. Cuttlefish is another one hard to find out here.

I tried to send you some Cali weather.........now I'm getting rain for the next few days.

Brad


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you* Jeremy!* It worked as a nice mix - the dried fruit and black rice combo - how fun that you appreciated it too! You certainly have been cooking up a gorgeous storm lately! Thanks for nice words!

*Brad!!! -* Rain aside, that isn't SNOW and so send some weather still! Smiles. Yes, cuttlefish is so nice. Hopefully you can find some at some point out there!

Huge CHEERS to all!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Mar 26, 2014)

Never occurred to me to smoke dried fruit although  I do use it when I do tagine's.

You certainly have cuttlefish worked out.

You sort of went East meets West a bit with tarragon & black rice, lime & olive oil.Works for me
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Pouring rain here( I mean really pouring) which will affect fish market.Its not a great place when its wet.

I am still hopeful that I can get there on W/E I had something coming together in my head but I need betel leaf & the best scallops I can get.


----------



## dcarch (Mar 26, 2014)

Inspiring, intriguing, and insane!!! as usual.

How much pistachio nuts do you eat? you seem to always have a good supply of nut shells.

Google "pistachio sauce for fish", delicious!

dcarch


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks so much* Mick!*

Yes, I break every rule - hardly keeping up with what chefs know and do so well - and admittedly, seem to pair things and dare things quite differently.

And while that won't get me any accolades from those who do food by the books, I can admire them so much, (I do indeed), and simply 'arrange' my simpleton doings each day and be happy with that.

I so look forward to your next creations!!!! Everything you do is delectable and amazing!

And *dcarch, *thanks very much!

I don't eat ANY pistachios, although my husband eats 100 or so a day, and thus we now have a "system" (thanks yo Knuckle47 on this site who gave me the idea) and have stopped buying smoking chips altogether! It's our "recycling nod" perhaps?

The sauce you mention sounds grand! YOU are one of those total "artists" with food and so it's a treat to hear of such tips! Indeed!

Happy Hump Day to all! I'm posting some vino sentiments later (in our wine group - so anyone who hasn't joined, please DO) and meanwhile, wish everyone a fabulous midweek toast and sensational day!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------

